# Did i pass my cpc test ... Or not?



## beowulf63@hotmail.com (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi. I took my CPC test a week ago today, on Dec. 1st. I understand I'll get a letter in another week which tells me if I passed. But I'm told I might be able to find out online now if I passed. Where do I look?


----------



## aaw1083 (Dec 8, 2012)

when you log into your account if you passed you will see CPC next to your name. Or for me on the left hand side it shows the name of the test and date and says Exam results


----------



## beowulf63@hotmail.com (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Addiss Maldonado Mendez (Dec 8, 2012)

*Good Night*

Hello at this time I did not receve yet my membership card,and membership kit. So i want know if this is important or I can"t worry of it. Thanks for your attention.


----------



## medicalmind (Dec 8, 2012)

*membership card*

I got mine 1 week and half after paying if that helps .You can call them also there really helpful just to be sure.


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 9, 2012)

How did you guys do your on CPC exam? I just took mine yesterday 12/8/2012 but I don't know what I feel. I think I did much better on not being nervous taking the exam better than the first time and was able to attempt to answer most of the questions and had better time management than the last one, but I still had to random guess answers left over when I had 30 minutes left to finish.

I really hope I pass. I don't want to waste anymore money on another test exam. Plus I don't work and I am unemployed and don't have money to afford. I am nervous or don't know what to expect for results. I cannot be overconfident but some parts of me feels I think I can pass and the other parts is I dunno.

I'm hoping I get a passing score.


----------



## aaw1083 (Dec 27, 2012)

Did you all pass the exam?


----------



## lrwhit2 (Jan 3, 2013)

*CPC Exam Resources*

I hope everybody passed! That test is horrifying.. I'm on this site all the time for resources.. you should look into it http://nanacast.com/vp/111341/400435/


----------

